# Buckets o' blood in the Amazon



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is old news by this point, but wow! Anything that involves buckets and buckets of blood to distract horrifying human-consuming sea creatures does not sound like a good time.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070119/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_swimmer_amazon


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dang... that guy is nuts. Those candiru (toothpick fish) sound like big fun.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Doesn't that sound like the blood would *attract* the preds?


----------

